# Lenze SU9400 mit  Software <Engineer>



## Qimo (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde über Lenze Servoumrichter 9400 und Lenze Software <Engineer> an Lenze Motorwelle ein konstanten Drehmoment anliegen. 

Wie kann das realisieren?

mfg


----------



## Per (28 Juli 2009)

*Lenze*

Hallo Qimo,

   ganz einfach gesagt mit der Technologieapplikation "Stellantrieb - Drehmoment" 
   in der Hilfe zum Engineer wird ausführlich diese Applikation aufgeführt.

*    Kurzbeschreibung*
Mit der Technologieapplikation "Stellantrieb - Drehmoment" erzeugt der Antrieb ein vorgebbares Drehmoment unabhängig von der Drehzahl des Motors. Eine überlagerte Drehzahlklammerung sorgt dafür, dass der Antrieb nicht unkontrolliert hochlaufen kann. Der Drehmomentsollwert und der Drehzahlgrenzwert sind die Hauptsollwertgrößen der Applikation.


Der Sollwert für das Motormoment kann in beiden Richtungen vorgegeben werden. Entsprechend wirkt der Antrieb antreibend oder bremsend. Bei unipolarem Sollwert kann die Umschaltung der Wirkrichtung über den Digitaleingang DI3 erfolgen.
Nach Freigabe des drehmomentgeregelten Betriebes über den Digitaleingang DI2 wird der Aufbau des Drehmoments ausgehend vom aktuellen Drehmoment über einen Rampengenerator gesteuert.
Der vorzugebende Drehzahlgrenzwert bezieht sich auf die sich frei einstellende Drehrichtung bei positivem Drehmoment. Ausgehend von der aktuellen Motordrehzahl wird nach Freigabe der interne Drehzahlgrenzwert ebenfalls über einen Rampengenerator auf den Sollwert geführt.
Entspricht der vorgegebende Drehzahlgrenzwert direkt der Liniengeschwindigkeit, so kann durch Eingabe eines Offsets in C03008 der interne Grenzwert angehoben werden.
Der Drehzahlgrenzwert in      negativer Drehrichtung ist betragsmäßig gleich dem Grenzwert für die      positive Drehrichtung.
Befindet sich die Drehzahl      des Antriebs innerhalb der Klammergrenzen, erzeugt der Motor das      vorgegebene Drehmoment.
Wird der positive oder negative Drehzahlgrenzwert (für Rechts- bzw. Linkslauf) erreicht, wechselt der Antrieb in den drehzahlgeregelten Betrieb. Die eingestellten Drehzahlgrenzwerte werden dadurch nicht überschritten.
 *Antriebsgrundfunktionen*



Über den Digitaleingang DI1      kann ein Schnellhalt ausgelöst werden.
Für den Einrichtbetrieb steht eine Handsteuerung zur Verfügung. Die Freigabe erfolgt über den Digitaleingang DI6. Die Digitaleingänge DI7 und DI8 aktivieren parametrierbare Sollwerte für beide Drehrichtungen.
Die Grundfunktion      "Begrenzer" ermöglicht die Überwachung des Fahrbereichs über      Endschalter.
Bei vorhandener Bremse      übernimmt die Bremsensteuerung das Öffnen und Schließen der Bremse.
 *Anwendungsbereiche*



Folgeantriebe für      Materialtransport
Kettenförderer
S-Gerüste
Zweiseitige       Tandemantriebe
 
Prüfeinrichtungen
Zugspannungsprüfstände
Motorenprüfstände
Bremseinrichtungen
 
Unterstützung überlagerter      Technologielösungen für z. B. zugkraftgesteuerte Wickler
 *Erforderliche Lizenz/Auslieferung*



In jeder Lizenzstufe      verfügbar.
Die Technologieapplikation befindet sich im Speichermodul auf dem Programmplatz 3 und ist im »Engineer«-Applikationskatalog auswählbar.


  Hoffe das du damit erst mal zurecht kommst 
   Sonnst meld dich einfach.

   Gruß Per


----------



## Qimo (28 Juli 2009)

Hi,

danke schön. 

Diese Applikation habe ich schon gelesen. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, Am Strecker X AI1-,AI1+,AI2-,AI2+ müssen zwei einstellbare Spannungsquelle von -10V bis +10V zuschalten?

mfg

Q


----------



## Per (28 Juli 2009)

*9400 Lenze*

Ja/nein  es müßen in der TA Stellantrieb-Drehmoment zwei Analogsignale vogegeben werden
Analogsignal 1 = Drehmomentensollwert
Analogsignal 2 = Obere Grenzdrehzahl (100% = C0011)

Mit DI4 kann auch ein Festsollwert aktiviert werden für die Obere Grenzdrehzahl.

INFO: 
Befindet sich die Drehzahl des Antriebs innerhalb der Klammergrenzen, erzeugt  der Motor das vorgegebene Drehmoment.

Achtung:
Wird der positive oder negative Drehzahlgrenzwert (für Rechts- bzw. Linkslauf) erreicht, wechselt der Antrieb in den drehzahlgeregelten Betrieb. Die eingestellten Drehzahlgrenzwerte werden dadurch nicht überschritten


Also immer zusehen das der Antrieb in den Klammergrenzen betrieben wird.

Gruß Per


----------

